# DISH TV Everywhere - Sling Adapter



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Today I took the opportunity to visit DISH and see what was new this year. The first thing that caught my eye was the new Sling Adapter for the ViP 722 or 722k HD DVR. The Sling Adapter is an external device that makes the 722 look a whole lot like the 922 Slingloaded HD DVR.

The best feature of the Sling Adapter is the ease in which it is configured. How easy is it? You plug the USB cable into the 722 and select "OK" on the screen and it's done. As a DIRECTV guy, it was great to see a "slingbox" that required so little cables. The Sling Adapter will sell for $99 and I cannot emphasize enough how easy this is to install.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks, Doug. This has been available for a few months now. Thousands probably have them now, including me. And it is super easy to install and use.

I thought the biggest news was the Sling Catcher (Sling Receiver 300) at the Sling booth next door, giving Dish pseudo MRV capability. Did you happen to see one of those?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, we got a quick shot of it on the wall. I'll try to get that up tomorrow (long drive home).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Doug, there is one informative thread to be more familiar with some real experience from new Sling's owner.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

To be fair most of that thread is one person's problem which turned out to be a setting in his modem, not a problem with the sling. A few other's have yet to be resolved. I got mine the day it was released and never had a problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's unfair description - you could easily count more then one person in that thread ...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

mdavej said:


> *... A few other's have yet to be resolved...*


, meaning more than one. I still say a handful of issues isn't bad. It's a great little device overall.


----------



## Angel9096 (Jan 7, 2011)

I installed mine on Christmas day and have still not gotten it to work. I purchased it because I did the test online and it said that it would work. I just can't get DRA to recognize it


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Angel9096 said:


> I installed mine on Christmas day and have still not gotten it to work. I purchased it because I did the test online and it said that it would work. I just can't get DRA to recognize it


I don't have DISH so I certainly can't give a first hand description of what's going on. All I know it we plugged it into the back of a 722k and Boom .. There it was. Perhaps there were some prerequisites that weren't so apparent.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Angel9096 said:


> I installed mine on Christmas day and have still not gotten it to work. I purchased it because I did the test online and it said that it would work. I just can't get DRA to recognize it


Contact TonyT here.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If this was compatible with the 622 I would have bought two of them already.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> If this was compatible with the 622 I would have bought two of them already.


The fact that I have two 622's and can't get this capability without upgrading to 722's or 922's (for $$$$) is a bit frustrating. The 622 has functional USB ports so I don't quite understand it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

festivus said:


> The fact that I have two 622's and can't get this capability without upgrading to 722's or 922's (for $$$$) is a bit frustrating. The 622 has functional USB ports so I don't quite understand it.


Interesting fact is Sling Adapter FW also spooling thru 211/622/612/etc.

Second thing is 622 (or 211) must have the gadget software support.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It was supposed to work with the 622 (and 1 person in the Sling booth insisted it does), and they were surprised when it didn't. Apparently there's enough of a hardware difference with the 722 that the software doesn't work the same with the new add-on. It's back to the software writers, with no ETA for a solution.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> It was supposed to work with the 622 (and 1 person in the Sling booth insisted it does), and they were surprised when it didn't. Apparently there's enough of a hardware difference with the 722 that the software doesn't work the same with the new add-on. It's back to the software writers, with no ETA for a solution.


I guess the chipsets between the 622 and 722 are slightly different. When DISH was testing out the Sling Adapter on the 622, it was found that system performance would drop down to an unacceptable level while I adapter was in use. So they decided to hold off on the 622, I guess it could be enabled down the road, it just depends if the slowdown is caused by the software or the hardware.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Today I took the opportunity to visit DISH and see what was new this year. The first thing that caught my eye was the new Sling Adapter for the ViP 722 or 722k HD DVR. The Sling Adapter is an external device that makes the 722 look a whole lot like the 922 Slingloaded HD DVR.
> 
> The best feature of the Sling Adapter is the ease in which it is configured. How easy is it? You plug the USB cable into the 722 and select "OK" on the screen and it's done. As a DIRECTV guy, it was great to see a "slingbox" that required so little cables. The Sling Adapter will sell for $99 and I cannot emphasize enough how easy this is to install.


I will be purchasing one this week for my regular 722. Have been looking on ebay but for whatever reason the final price/shipping is always more than DISH's price and tax only.

Dont know why


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, Sling adapter current FW spool cover 211 also (both variants - with BCM7038 and 7401); you could find details of the spool by keyword "0026" from a post under my nick.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

hoophead said:


> I will be purchasing one this week for my regular 722. Have been looking on ebay but for whatever reason the final price/shipping is always more than DISH's price and tax only.
> 
> Dont know why


If you don't want to go through DISH directly or use Ebay. I've seen them online at SolidSignal and DISHstore.net. You can also go to a DISH dealer and by one through them. I think you'll have a hard time beating the price going though DISH unless you had some kind of discount in play.


----------



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

On the Dish site, it says you need at least 1.5 downstream.
I'm at 596Kbps... am I asking for trouble with my slow speed?

I have dryloop DSL (no phone line needed) and the top speed I can get is 768.

Thoughts?

I tried doing the connectivity test on the Dish site but the pop up never showed up. Yes my pop up blocker is turned off.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I plan to pick one up this week. Wanted to wait a bit in case any huge bugs surfaced. 

I'll likely purchase directly through Dish.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

jedi5 said:


> On the Dish site, it says you need at least 1.5 downstream.
> I'm at 596Kbps... am I asking for trouble with my slow speed?
> 
> I have dryloop DSL (no phone line needed) and the top speed I can get is 768.
> ...


Yes, you are. Your 768k plan has only 128k upload speed. A minimum of 150k is required for the lowest quality SD video. Of course you can use it within your own home just fine, but not over the internet.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I was wondering if using these on two 722's would let the DVR's share their recorded shows. We do miss this feature from our previous UVerse trial. Thanks.

Craig T


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CraigT1 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but I was wondering if using these on two 722's would let the DVR's share their recorded shows. We do miss this feature from our previous UVerse trial. Thanks.
> 
> Craig T


Share ? How ? If you mean run two clients on your PC, that wouldn't be sharing between TV connected to the 722s.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

It would be an overkill solution anyway I suppose. I essentially would like it so each 722 could access the recordings on the other via the network. We presently have to record some of the same shows on both DVR's the way things are now.

Craig T


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Is this just a one time purchase for the sling box? Any additional charges from Dish to use this thing?

Also I see you can order a wifi dongle for the 722 on dish.com. Is that acceptable to use along with this slingbox?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> If this was compatible with the 622 I would have bought two of them already.


I would probably have bought one, but not only is it not compatible with the 622, there is no clear path for upgrading a 622 to a 622 or 722k, since the "system" regards them as one and the same receiver, and you just get whatever is on the truck. Otherwise, I would consider upgrading my 622 to a 722. As is, I will wait for the multi-room extender if that ever happens, or just buy a standalone Slingbox. Those are becoming more attractive since I found out they have digital tuners in them. My old DLP does not...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

After making the 3 receivers one and the same, they had to split the 622 back out when it was found to not yet work with the Adapter. If you specify a Sling Adapter compatible HD DVR, that should get you a 722 or 722k, and the 722 is out of production. The key word there being "should."


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

jimb said:


> Is this just a one time purchase for the sling box? Any additional charges from Dish to use this thing?
> 
> Also I see you can order a wifi dongle for the 722 on dish.com. Is that acceptable to use along with this slingbox?


So far no additional charges. The WiFi adapter from Dish works fine in my 722.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> After making *the 3 receivers one and the same*, they had to split the 622 back out when it was found to not yet work with the Adapter. If you specify a Sling Adapter compatible HD DVR, that should get you a 722 or 722k, and the 722 is out of production. The key word there being "should."


Last months (and shortly before ?) only two DVR was serve by one FW: 622 and 722. Now the models running different versions (no definitive info what is inside).
*722k* never run same FW as *622/722*.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No, not software, but as a class of receiver. As in youse gonna be happy wit whut you get cuz they're "one and the same." 

The 622/722 software split occurred on 9/29 with the release of L630 and L670.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't remember but thought it was time when 622 and 722 did run different versions before last split...


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Well, Sling adapter current FW spool cover 211 also (both variants - with BCM7038 and 7401); you could find details of the spool by keyword "0026" from a post under my nick.


I don't think I understand this statement. Are you saying someone can plug the Sling adapter into a 211K, and have it work? The Dish people at CES said it was not yet compatible.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael1 said:


> I don't think I understand this statement. Are you saying someone can plug the Sling adapter into a 211K, and have it work? The Dish people at CES said it was not yet compatible.


I don't know if i will works as an adapter, but it should accept new FW "0026" when connected to those models.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

hoophead said:


> I will be purchasing one this week for my regular 722. Have been looking on ebay but for whatever reason the final price/shipping is always more than DISH's price and tax only.
> 
> Dont know why


So, I bought one thru DISH recently; a lot smaller than what I envisioned. Anyway, can someone educate me on its DVR listings, for example scheduled. It doesnt resemble, in content, what is on the 722. Plus, most of my scheduled recording on the 722 are for 'new episodes' only and on the sling it shows a boatload, if not all, of recordings scheduled as 'not a new episode.' Is there a way to eliminate viewing that info??


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

Is there anyway to use the Sling Adapter to get programming on another HD set in my house? Dish used to advertise a Sling TV Extender, but that no longer appears on their website.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

hoophead said:


> So, I bought one thru DISH recently; a lot smaller than what I envisioned. Anyway, can someone educate me on its DVR listings, for example scheduled. It doesnt resemble, in content, what is on the 722. Plus, most of my scheduled recording on the 722 are for 'new episodes' only and on the sling it shows a boatload, if not all, of recordings scheduled as 'not a new episode.' Is there a way to eliminate viewing that info??


Situation doesn't appear today for some reason


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea this crap saying the 622/722/722k are the same is a piece of crap! as if they were they would be running the same software? they could operate the same addons,they would all come with OTA tuners?.:ramblinon

How about saying the 922 and 722k are the same?.This is a policy that should not have ever started.It's just a convenience for Dish Network! and one giant screw you for Dish Network subscribers.Charlie needs to end this policy Now!!.

Sorry for the rant!.:rant::nono2:

I might as well add that I just recently upgraded to the VIP722k/wMT2.This in my opinion is one Awesome HDDVR receiver!!.

I use to have the VIP622.Oh! and since I have operated both of these HDDVRs?....................Their Not the Same!!!!!!!.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

BonefishPaul said:


> Is there anyway to use the Sling Adapter to get programming on another HD set in my house? Dish used to advertise a Sling TV Extender, but that no longer appears on their website.


They use to have a device called a SlingCatcher, but it has been discontinued. The only other way I know is with a PC or laptop, and connect the output to your TV (either S-video, or HDMI).

Michael


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

4HiMarks said:


> I would probably have bought one, but not only is it not compatible with the 622, there is no clear path for upgrading a 622 to a 622 or 722k, since the "system" regards them as one and the same receiver, and you just get whatever is on the truck.


You can use a Slingbox instead. I did with my 211K, and it works beautifully. The other day I was playing back content from the 211 EHD to my laptop in a hotel room. I also use it to have a TV in any room, using my laptop and wireless. It's fantastic.

Michael


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

BonefishPaul said:


> Is there anyway to use the Sling Adapter to get programming on another HD set in my house? Dish used to advertise a Sling TV Extender, but that no longer appears on their website.


I believe the Sling TV Extender was demonstrated at the recent Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas a few weeks ago. I think there is a thread about it in this forum.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

And ... everything sling related that Dish has demoed at CES has appeared on the market ... Hmmm ... lets see .... NEVER!


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

@Doug Brott
Saw you stopped by the Sling booth and mentioned you have pics of the new sling catcher (formerly 300U)? Can you post them? I've been asking folks at Dish and sling about this since CES 2010 and no one seems to know anything about it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Check out THIS thread at satelliteguys.us. HERE's the manual, and some pics.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Recently purchased it and havent played around with it too much but want it to work while gone to a warmer climate in March....playing with it online now and was trying to have it play a dvr recording on this laptop and the only option, to play, it "play on tv". 
Also, now anytime I want view a current program (live) on the laptop it only goes to the tv

I'm sure there is a simple answer, correct??


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like you're using an incompatible browser. Try IE, Firefox or Chrome with the IE extension. And make sure you allow it to download and install the player when asked.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Sounds like you're using an incompatible browser. Try IE, Firefox or Chrome with the IE extension. And make sure you allow it to download and install the player when asked.


Sounds right; had tested it on FF when first received it but would like to have it work on my Chrome (where I am having said problem). Cannot find the IE extension you are referring to for Chrome. What's the trick?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Install THIS IE Tab extension in Chrome. Then when you go to the remote access page, click the new IE icon to open the page in an IE tab. Then let it install the player. You can have it always open certain sites in an IE tab.


----------

